# Black/white CTHMPK Spawn



## jaded12 (Feb 19, 2007)

2/17- They've been on the other side of my divided spawn tank for 2 days, I released the female (chippy) from the chimney yesterday afternoon and they spawned around 5pm today, only managed to get couple pictures! Let me know what you think

Royal

















Chippy









Wrapping









Eggs (can ya see them?)


























2/18 -The babies starting hatching tonight!!! Here are some really bad pictures!!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, They are good pictures! Betta then the ones I can take with my old digi cam! Does the female have red splotches or is that where he's beaten her up and she's bleeding?


----------

